# Milan: Risparmio Casa sponsor fino al 2021.



## admin (8 Ottobre 2020)

Il Milan ha comunicato l'accordo con un nuovo partner commerciale: Risparmio Casa. Accordo fino a giugno 2021.

Ecco il comunicato


Risparmio Casa, la catena italiana dedicata ai prodotti per la cura della casa e della persona, sarà official partner di AC Milan fino al 30 giugno 2021.

Il brand è sceso in campo insieme ai rossoneri nella partita di domenica 4 ottobre, celebrando con una vittoria il nuovo accordo. Il match disputato a San Siro, con protagonista Risparmio Casa a bordo campo, ha visto trionfare il Milan con un deciso 3-0 sullo Spezia, grazie alle prime reti stagionali di Leão, doppietta, e di Theo Hernández.

Forte attenzione alla qualità del lavoro, cura scrupolosa del proprio target di riferimento, insieme all'impegno, la passione e l'energia: sono solo alcuni dei valori positivi condivisi nell'ambito della partnership tra AC Milan e Risparmio Casa.

L'accordo prevedrà la visibilità del brand Risparmio Casa in occasione di tutte le manifestazioni sportive organizzate da AC Milan, presenza all'interno delle piattaforme e le digital properties che il Club metterà a disposizione, unito a iniziative e opportunità speciali che verranno create ad hoc durante l'anno e che permetteranno un ingaggio e dialogo diretto con tutti i tifosi rossoneri e gli appassionati di sport.

Profilo Risparmio Casa
Risparmio Casa, è la catena di più di 100 negozi pensata per chi cerca qualità al miglior prezzo, tutti i giorni. La sua rete di punti vendita, estesa a tutto il territorio italiano, offre un vasto assortimento per tantissime categorie di prodotto. La formula del successo è il format dei punti vendita: un vasto assortimento di prodotti per la pulizia e cura della casa, bellezza e cura della persona, prodotti per animali domestici, casalinghi, tessile casa, giocattoli, cartoleria, fai da te, accessori auto, piccolo elettrodomestico e stagionale. A completamento dell’offerta, accanto ai grandi marchi, Risparmio Casa propone un catalogo con più di 20 marchi propri.


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che è... una trollata?!


----------



## BELOUFA (8 Ottobre 2020)

Li conosco bene, sono di Manfredonia,hanno gestito per anni il Vieste in eccellenza pugliese.
Ma che ****......


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato l'accordo con un nuovo partner commerciale: Risparmio Casa. Accordo fino a giugno 2021.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato
> 
> ...



bene, ottimo.


----------



## davidelynch (8 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato l'accordo con un nuovo partner commerciale: Risparmio Casa. Accordo fino a giugno 2021.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato
> 
> ...



Appena letta la parola risparmio si saranno commossi a casa Milan....battute a parte mai sentiti questi.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato l'accordo con un nuovo partner commerciale: Risparmio Casa. Accordo fino a giugno 2021.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato
> 
> ...



ci pagano in piatti e bicchieri di plastica?


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2020)

Ma non dovevano arrivare super sponsor?

Mah..


----------



## nik10jb (8 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato l'accordo con un nuovo partner commerciale: Risparmio Casa. Accordo fino a giugno 2021.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato
> 
> ...



Meraviglioso!! Prossimo sponsor Mondo Convenienza


----------



## Black (8 Ottobre 2020)

lo sponsor giusto per Elliott. poteva chiamarsi "risparmio sul mercato"


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato l'accordo con un nuovo partner commerciale: Risparmio Casa. Accordo fino a giugno 2021.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato
> 
> ...



ma mai possibile che una squadra, seppur in ridimensionamento, come il Milan non riesca ad attirare sponsor di prima fascia? pensavo di aver toccato il fondo con quello lì dei vestiti col bassotto, mi sbagliavo


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato l'accordo con un nuovo partner commerciale: Risparmio Casa. Accordo fino a giugno 2021.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato
> 
> ...



L'accordo prevede pure che ci paghino?
Non vedo cifre.
Ci pagano in piatti e bicchieri??


----------



## overlord (8 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato l'accordo con un nuovo partner commerciale: Risparmio Casa. Accordo fino a giugno 2021.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato
> 
> ...



Ottima catena davvero. Hanno tutto ma proprio tutto a prezzi competitivi. Ne ho uno a qualche km da casa e ci vado spesso.

Ma............... ........ con l'AC MILAN non c'azzeccano proprio un emerito cx!!!!!! Ma dai che degrado porca p.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'accordo prevede pure che ci paghino?
> Non vedo cifre.
> Ci pagano in piatti e bicchieri??



avremo un ritorno d'immagine con le bottiglie di mastro lindo fake con la faccia di Gazidis


----------



## gabri65 (8 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato l'accordo con un nuovo partner commerciale: Risparmio Casa. Accordo fino a giugno 2021.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato
> 
> ...



"Risparmio Casa Milan".

La perfezione esiste. Cominciando dal buttare fuori gli amministratori di condominio incapaci.

Al solito, si scherza, eh.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> avremo un ritorno d'immagine con le bottiglie di mastro lindo fake con la faccia di Gazidis



Secondo me è più probabile che questa ditta voglia la faccia di gazidis sotto il marchio 'risparmio casa'.
Indirettamente ci stanno prendendo per il mulo.


----------



## Giangy (8 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato l'accordo con un nuovo partner commerciale: Risparmio Casa. Accordo fino a giugno 2021.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato
> 
> ...



Tanto vale a Carrefour... anzi almeno è più conosciuta in italia e in Europa. Trà l'altro Risparmio Casa è solo una catena italiana, e poi era sponsor del Pescara Calcio anni fa mi pare.


----------



## Mika (8 Ottobre 2020)

Se una azienda chiamata "L'uccellino di Del Piero" mi paga per mettere la scritta sul balcone di casa mia anche se essa non è la "BMW" io prendo i soldi e metto il panno con "L'uccellino di Del Piero" sul balcone.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Ottobre 2020)

Voglio la maglietta sponsorizzata dal Mercatone dell'arredamento di Fizzonasco


----------



## __king george__ (8 Ottobre 2020)

stavo riflettendo sui 100 negozi in tutta Italia.. sono tanti? o sono pochi? adesso ho un attimo di confusione..

mi viene da pensare che solo in Lombardia ci saranno ad esempio almeno 100 mc donald ma ovviamente è un settore diverso...

in ogni caso non è proprio uno sponsor di primo piano questo è sicuro


----------



## Giangy (8 Ottobre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stavo riflettendo sui 100 negozi in tutta Italia.. sono tanti? o sono pochi? adesso ho un attimo di confusione..
> 
> mi viene da pensare che solo in Lombardia ci saranno ad esempio almeno 100 mc donald ma ovviamente è un settore diverso...
> 
> in ogni caso non è proprio uno sponsor di primo piano questo è sicuro



Nella mia città ricordo un Risparmo Casa in un piccolo centro commerciale, dove c’era anche una Coop, dove esiste ancora il supermercato. Ma purtroppo l’hanno chiuso qualche anno fa, il Risparmio casa, e non so il motivo preciso... forse era l’unico qui in città, non so se qualcosa esiste in provincia.


----------



## Zenos (8 Ottobre 2020)

Ahahaahhaahahahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato l'accordo con un nuovo partner commerciale: Risparmio Casa. Accordo fino a giugno 2021.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato
> 
> ...



Gazidis è ormai una barzelletta umana.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato l'accordo con un nuovo partner commerciale: Risparmio Casa. Accordo fino a giugno 2021.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato
> 
> ...



The next step: Trattoria de la Trebia.


----------



## sottoli (8 Ottobre 2020)

Amarcord, fa molto anni 80


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gazidis è ormai una barzelletta umana.



La prossima volta si presenterà o con la Trattoria de la Trebia, come ho detto, o con Mondo Convenienza, la nostra forza è il prezzooohhhh!!1!1!1!


“ Now and then when I see his face
He takes me away to that Hardcore place
And if I'd stare too long
I'd probably see Galliani and cry
Oh, oh, oh
Sweet Gaz o' mine
Oh, oh, oh, oh
Sweet bald of mine”


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato l'accordo con un nuovo partner commerciale: Risparmio Casa. Accordo fino a giugno 2021.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato
> 
> ...


Gazidis, quando gli hanno comunicato che da ora avrà fornitura illimitata di carta igienica, si è commosso.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Ottobre 2020)

mondial casa "alza la cornetta...una grande partita ci aspetta!"

eminflex "dopo una grande partita un meritato riposo"

cesare ragazzi "per un colpo di testa vincente ci vuole una chioma vincente"


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Ottobre 2020)

E come ci pagano,con moci e scope?


----------



## wildfrank (8 Ottobre 2020)

E questi sarebbero gli sponsor che dovrebbe portare il CR7 degli AD? stiamo freschi. Sembra una presa in giro.


----------

